# Vintage Watch Size



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought this one on ebay as NOS. 1930s/40s? The watch doesn't look to have ever been worn and the original sown on strap doesn't look as if it has ever been done up. The watch runs fine. The size is 20mm across without crown and 35mm lug to lug, the strap width is 16mm.

Would this have originally been sold as a gents or ladies watch?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice condition, probably a gents, all ladies watches from that time period are tiny things.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Pretty definitely gents, Stinch. My Optima has similar lug-to-lug length, though is 2-3mm broader. This was a typical size for gents rectangular Art Deco cases of the period, and that one looks very nice indeed! :buba:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Yes that's a lovely looking watch and I would have thought it was a man's too.... good find !


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Defo a gents , very nice to


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

This trend to oversized watches started in the late 50s/early 60s and continues to this day - the watches of today are huge when compared with those of the 30s. Watchmakers then seemed to pride themselves on making small movements. Even in the 1950s a 30mm watch was considered normal - even Rolex made them.

This is my 1935 Omega T17 - Dennison cased of course:-



This is the same size as yours and is a full 'gents' watch.

Cheers


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yup - a man's watch indeed. You can tell, from some of the descriptions of these vintage watches on eBay, that the sellers don't know whether they're ladies' or gents' watches. As others have said, the trend for larger dials is a modern thing. I think it was George Reynolds who said that well-designed watches don't have faces that look like a gas meter reading. Perhaps I'm old-fashioned and boring, but I find the modern "chronograph/chronometer" type watches incredibly to actually tell the time with!

Anyway, you have a lovely watch - enjoy!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

aroma that's a lovely Omega. The more I see these shaped watches the more I like them! We should have a thread sometime just for rectangular shaped watches. :thumbup:

An interesting story (sort of) evolved when I purchased the watch on ebay: I sent a message to the seller and was impressed how quickly he replied to say he was mid flight across the Atlantic and would send the watch when back in the UK the day after. It turned out that he is a Lear jet pilot for a company that flies VIPs/Celebrities about for a living. The company also has a 747 kitted out like a hotel with a small pool? for presidents and the like.The watch was part of a collection that belonged to his late father.


----------

